# Anyone else have trouble with LCB call backs?



## wannabeapc (Jan 11, 2004)

I went for my visit in October and received all my necessary paperwork...etc. Well, I have all my transcripts in order and was trying to work it out so that I wouldn't have to take any loans out to pay for the 2 year course....but didn't quite make it. So I phoned the admissions director that I had met with in October and left a message, no call back. I emailed the address on his biz card still no answer, emailed again....nothing! Phoned a completely different person within the same program/admissions and nothing!!! I'm beginning to get paranoid, are they always this hard to get a hold of? Is it such a hard school to get in to that they aren't returning prospective students calls because they already have enough applicants? This is the Atlanta, GA campus if that makes a difference. My paranoia is leading me to believe that maybe I'm not being called back because it's not meant for me....but I really love Baking and Pastry so I'm torn on accepting that fate. Any advice? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## txtca.student (Aug 23, 2003)

That is the norm with that company, i attent TCA in austin, wich is owned by the same compy, and recomend a different school all together becuse all they care about is the $$$$$$$$$$$, and not the students


----------



## wannabeapc (Jan 11, 2004)

Well I emailed yet again and then just filled out another "I'm interested in more information" thing on their website and still NADA! It's really strange, as the first time I filled it out they phoned within the week and kept calling back until I set up an appointment, now that I'm wanting to send all my stuff in and get going on a start date they never ever reply. Almost like they vanished or something.....maybe they revamped the whole program in the month that I was thinking about starting the program and now they don't need 29 year old students....LOL


----------



## parisbound (Mar 19, 2003)

Keep on doing what you're doing Wannabe. If all else fails, just say that if you don't hear from them, you're going over for a personal visit. This is usually enough to scare them into responding. I'm in the Paris school, and administration is NOT their strong point. I suspect it's the same elsewhere, as the Paris peeps train the others. 

Talk about the blind leading the blind. Having said that, it's an excellent school for Cuisine (don't know about Pastry), so don't lose hope.

Good luck!


----------

